# Free One yr subcription for Zagat.com for SPG



## ketamine (Apr 12, 2007)

Just got e-mail from Starwood announcing that Starwood is picking up the tab for a year subscription to Zagat.com.  the promo code is your SPG number.

I signed up ....looks like it's real. we'll see... 

The link is : zagat.com/SPG

good till April 30.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 12, 2007)

ketamine said:


> Just got e-mail from Starwood announcing that Starwood is picking up the tab for a year subscription to Zagat.com.  the promo code is your SPG number.
> 
> I signed up ....looks like it's real. we'll see...
> 
> ...


never mind - I was incorrect about this.


----------



## Courts (Apr 12, 2007)

ketamine said:


> Just got e-mail from Starwood announcing that Starwood is picking up the tab for a year subscription to Zagat.com.  the promo code is your SPG number.
> 
> I signed up ....looks like it's real. we'll see...
> 
> ...



Are you a 5*? 

It rejected my number and I'm a 3*.



.


----------



## glenn1000 (Apr 12, 2007)

I was rejected too.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Apr 13, 2007)

I wasn't and I'm not even a 1*... just kidding...

I didn't include the letter in front of my number.


----------



## abbekit (Apr 13, 2007)

I tried it both ways, with the letter and without.  It didn't work for me either.


----------



## ketamine (Apr 13, 2007)

Courts said:


> Are you a 5*?
> 
> 
> .



No I'm only a 3*.  I had no prob the first time (beginners luck?)   Just got my email letter this am. It stated the following:

Thank you for subscribing to ZAGAT.com. You are now a Restaurants Only subscriber. 

You have received a free one-year pass to ZAGAT.com compliments of Starwood Preferred Guest®. Your SPG member number is valid for a single subscription and cannot be used again.

This subscription will remain active through 4/11/2008. 


Included below you will find information to help you enjoy your ZAGAT.com subscription. Please save this message for future reference. 

Username: xxxxxxxr@ucla.edu 
Password: (withheld for security reasons) 

If you have any questions or feedback, please visit our help section: http://www.zagat.com/help, or e-mail us at feedback@zagat.com.


Hope this helps


----------



## formerhater (Apr 13, 2007)

Could be targeted.  Many SPG promotions are.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 13, 2007)

formerhater said:


> Could be targeted.  Many SPG promotions are.




Worked for me - I registered with no problem.


----------

